# Before and after in a week



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

From this to that in days


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow........so how did u do on ur seasonals


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Mother nature is a fickle woman!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1882925 said:


> Wow........so how did u do on ur seasonals


Used up 5 plows.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Chance to rake some leaves, throw out the pumpkins and put up the lights....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Those photos are amazing...


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Looks like one of your cars melted too.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Willman940;1883159 said:


> Looks like one of your cars melted too.


Ya & it left a house across the street too


----------



## EHoward19 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thats crazy


----------

